# The next two UFC cards...



## Shogun (Jan 4, 2007)

firstly, UFC 67 is looking more like a PRIDE card, ever since Zuffa bought out WFA.

so far we have:

*UFC 67*

*Middleweight chamionship*
Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter

Mirko "crocop" vs. Eddie Sanchez

Quinton "rampage" Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman


*UFC 68*

Tim Sylvia vs. TBD (most likely Brandon Vera, but currently there are PRIDE rumors circulating)

Matt Hughes vs. TBD (though I believe they just announced Chris Lytle)

Rich Franklin vs. TBD



I am looking forward to these cards. Rumors of Tito ortiz Vs. Renato sobral are also going around.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 10, 2007)

When & where can we see them?
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 11, 2007)

Shogun said:


> firstly, UFC 67 is looking more like a PRIDE card, ever since Zuffa bought out WFA.
> 
> so far we have:
> 
> ...


 

I heard Gabriel Gonzaga is going to fight with Assurio Silva on the 67 card.  Should be exciting!  Brandon Vera left the UFC, i thought I read somewhere.  Ultimate fight night looks good too!  Check out this card:

Rashad Evans Vs. Sean Salmon  

Jake O'Brien Vs. Heath Herring  

Hermes Franca Vs. Spencer Fisher  

Dean Lister Vs. Nate Marquardt 

Chad Reiner Vs. Josh Burkman         

Ed Herman Vs. Chris Price      

Clay Guida Vs. Din Thomas  

Ross Pointon Vs. Rich Clementi


----------



## Shogun (Jan 11, 2007)

There was a rumor that Vera left, that was supposedly BS, but because of this whole randy couture thing, and the line-up for the HW title, it looks possible that he might of. also, I heard Brandon Vera is in the "fighters" section on the pride site. I am gonna go confirm this right now


----------



## Shogun (Jan 11, 2007)

well I didn't see him there...but who knows.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 11, 2007)

Shogun said:


> *UFC 68*
> 
> Tim Sylvia vs. TBD (most likely Brandon Vera, but currently there are PRIDE rumors circulating)
> 
> ...



Sylvia looks like he will be fighting Randy Couture now.  And Franklin is fighting Jason MacDonald.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 11, 2007)

Rich Franklin will take this one I think no problem.


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2007)

Shogun said:


> well I didn't see him there...but who knows.


 
Vera has only one fight left in his UFC contract and is currently in line to fight Tim slyvia for the title HOWEVER Dana gets quite twitchy when giving out title shots to fighters that are at the end of thier contract and Vera's renewal figure he was asking for in Dana's eye's was a little unreasonable so the title shot is not going  ahead from what i know they will look to push vera out making his last fight against a lesser opponant at the bottom of the next card.

Sucks hey.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, Vera knows how much he could be worth if he beats Tim. everyone keeps saying because he hasn't beat the top guys he is not the real deal. but if he beat Sylvia, he would be on top, and worth what he says he is.


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey you guys.  Don't forget the UFC67 is tonight.  It looks like a great card:
-Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez
-Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter
-Quinton Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman
-Ryoto Machida vs. Sam Hoger
-Tyson Griffin vs. Frank Edgar
-Melvin Guillard vs. Dustin Hazelett
-Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote
-Jorge Rivera vs. Terry Martin
-Roger Huerta vs. John Halverson
 Any Picks?
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------

